#ubuntu-tablet 2011-11-29
 * imnichol is away: I'm busy
 * imnichol is back (gone 00:03:16)
#ubuntu-tablet 2011-12-01
 * imnichol is away: Away
 * imnichol is back (gone 00:24:23)
 * imnichol is away: I'm busy
 * imnichol is back (gone 00:00:41)
#ubuntu-tablet 2011-12-02
<AlanBell> hi all, what is the aspect ratio and screen resolution of the tablet you are targetting?
<Myrtti> too bad there hasn't really been any discussion yet
<Myrtti> don't even know if everyone is just a lurker end-user or if there are any developers here
<MrChrisDruif> I'm not a real developer, but before developers get active there has to be some discussion first Myrtti
<MrChrisDruif> But have you got some ideas, suggestions for Ubuntu Tablet?
<Myrtti> I know, which is why I'm here, trying to chip in in a small way to get the experience on my ExoPC a bit better
<MrChrisDruif> Great =)
<Myrtti> I was just considering should I install 12.04 on it
<MrChrisDruif> (Sorry I didn't activate this channel much, I've been busy with Ubuntu TV mainly)
<MrChrisDruif> Myrtti; what is currently lacking for tablets?
<MrChrisDruif> In your opinion of course =)
<MrChrisDruif> I hope I didn't scare you?
<Myrtti> OnBoard needs more work, Gwibber is horrible to use (it is horrible to use on a desktop as well tho) some UI elements should be configurable to be a bit bigger and/or touch-friendly
<Myrtti> sorry, I started cooking late dinner
<Myrtti> my udon noodles have gone out of date so needed to put rice to cook
<MrChrisDruif> Myrtti; late night dinner? What timezone are you? =)
<Myrtti> the same timezone approximately 1/4 of all IRCers are on (all statistics are lies!): Finland
<MrChrisDruif> Haha, UTC+2 I think it is?
<Myrtti> yeah
<MrChrisDruif> Ever tried Gnome Shell on it?
<Myrtti> yeah, it was nice, some things in Unity are better tho
<Myrtti> I like the messaging menu
<MrChrisDruif> Yes?
<MrChrisDruif> I forgot how the messaging menu is in Unity, I've run shell for pretty long time already =)
<imnichol> I love the messaging menu, and webos 3 actually stole the idea(unintentionally I'm sure)
<imnichol> It's an awesome way to do alerts
<MrChrisDruif> Hai Ian
<imnichol> Hi
<MrChrisDruif> What is better to Ubuntu's messaging menu vs. gnome-shell one?
<imnichol> I haven't used gnome-shell's message menu so I can't speak to that
<Myrtti> there is one for gnomeshell?
<MrChrisDruif> Well, I don't know how it's called, but there is a dropdown-menu for some online stuff
<imnichol> Any chance you could point me at a screen shot of it?
<MrChrisDruif> That's easier indeed, I'll do it
<MrChrisDruif> It looks a bit like this: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-QCP_2UKsFgU/TksaT91iIYI/AAAAAAAAG6M/9lAK2X_IVY0/s1600/6.jpg but mine looks differently
<MrChrisDruif> I'll take a screenshot of it
<imnichol> Ohhhh
<imnichol> Ok
<imnichol> Does it do alerts when someone IMs/emails/tweets you?
<MrChrisDruif> imnichol; http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3216976/screenshot.png
<MrChrisDruif> Nope, the thing in the bottom does that
<imnichol> What thing in the bottom?
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, it pops up when you get a mention/tweet/what-have-you
<MrChrisDruif> And when you got to activities
<imnichol> OH ok
<MrChrisDruif> So yeah, you don't really need that messaging menu in gnome-shell
<MrChrisDruif> Did you notice the accessibility icon in the top? (That small guys in a circle)
<imnichol> Yes, what functionality does that provide?
<MrChrisDruif> You can turn on the On screen keyboard, among other things for accessibility
<MrChrisDruif> I'll take another screenie of it
<MrChrisDruif> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3216976/accessibility.png
<imnichol> That link 404ed
<imnichol> Nevermind, there we go
<MrChrisDruif> So if you look at it like I do, I don't think we need do much fancy work for tablets
<imnichol> I agree
<MrChrisDruif> I'd actually think we might need to do something for desktop, but either gs or unity are good enough for tablet & desktop
<MrChrisDruif> Phones on the other hand ;-)
<imnichol> I think everyone knows my feelings about eating your own dog food, but I would be totally satisfied with a gnome-shell tablet as well, even though Unity is my first choice
<imnichol> I think that tablets represent sort of a middle ground between the TV and Phone projects
<MrChrisDruif> How so?
<imnichol> In that the Tablet project isn't going to see too many problems that are unique to it, and will likely draw solutions from the TV and Phone projects
<MrChrisDruif> I see Tablet like a Desktop but without a (solid) keyboard and mouse.
<imnichol> Pretty much
<MrChrisDruif> The mouse can be replaced with just touching, the keyboard with an onscreen keyboard
<MrChrisDruif> Made add some fancy multi-touch wizardry
<MrChrisDruif> Like "pinch-to-zoom"
<imnichol> Which, I believe, is being developed pretty rapidly IIRC
<imnichol> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTeUbx_nnM4 that's a pretty cool video from 2009 showing multitouch capabilities
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, those kinds of actions =)
<imnichol> So like I said, I don't think that the tablet project will cause quite as much grief as the tv/phone projects will
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed...
<MrChrisDruif> So...shall we continue this conversation over there? ;-) (There being #ubuntu-phone)
<imnichol> I was just about to suggest that ;)
#ubuntu-tablet 2012-11-26
<BrokenThumb> Did anyone try to install Ubuntu on the Windows RT tablet yet? (Just a random thought that popped up in my head)
